# Auglaize River Boat Ramp at Agerter Rd



## GunnyReed (Dec 22, 2013)

Has anyone used the ramp on the Auglaize river at Agerter Rd near Ft Amanda?

I am moving back to Home to Ohio next month, got a Job in Lima and Im really lookin fwd to exploring some new areas. I grew up on GLSM and always wanted to do more on the rivers back home. St Marys, Wabash, Augliaze, Maumee, and even the Ottowa and Blanchard Rivers.

I plan on living near Spencerville to split the difference between work in Lima and GLSM but access to the Auglize would be awesome..... I kno its a shallow river like all the others I mentioned. I am running a jet boat that only needs about a foot to jump on plane and runs in 4 inches of water. Other than having to carry a chainsaw to clear the way in early season I don't think I'll have any issues.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Have never used that ramp but I have canoed around there. I don't think you will get very far there, heading north around Oakwood it could be worthwhile. Then again I've never ran a shallow boat so it might be worth your time.
When we do canoe trip to the dam in defiance on the Auglaize we put in north of Elida.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

head damn north and shallow to the south, probably more than 4 inches but I am not running motor in it much over an idle !


----------



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

I was looking on google maps, does the dam have a large drop?


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

The head dam at Oakwood has to be portaged with a canoe, it would not be crossed with a jet boat.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Dam is 40- 50 yards north of ramp ( if you want to call it that it is just graded gravel) drops 4 to 5 ft. Dry lots of times with no overflow.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Got ya, that was probably put in place to help create enough water to pump into Bresslers.


----------



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the information


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Oh man, I don't know that you can run any type of motorized boat through the Auglaize. There are just too many parts that are an inch or less, especially this time of year. If you do, good luck!


----------



## GunnyReed (Dec 22, 2013)

If these guys can run it on the other side of Wapakoneta, it should be fine in early spring high water conditions


----------



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

That looks like a blast


----------

